# Windows 'dd' equivalent



## dez_666

is the a windows equivalent program to the linux command 'dd'?

I was thinking maybe 'rawrite', but i dont know. anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## saikee

What is wrong with using Linux dd or any Unix-like distro dd?

The fact of the matter is Windows would stop you messing around with its system files and so the operation should be conducted by another operating system (Ghost uses DrDos) with Windows not in use. Therefore running a Linux Live CD is just as good as any system.

With a LInux Live CD you can investigate and check things thoroughly before committing the operation. dd is very simple to use and comprises of just one line of command at the terminal


Code:


dd if=/dev/xxx of=/dev/yyy bs=32768

The only crucial information is the input device file /dev/xxx. The one that will be written on is the output device /dev/yyy. The block size be=32768 is just for speeding things up. Without it dd defaults to 512 bytes in each transfer.

This thread was written for the Windows users not familiar with Linux. Once you know exactly why xxx and yyy are the rest is easy. In the above link I have suggested several ways to verify xxx and yyy which are just disk or partition names in Linux convention.


----------



## Squashman

I use Unix Utils alot but I have never used DD in it.
http://unxutils.sourceforge.net/


----------



## dez_666

Okay i found what I needed, I used WinRaWrite, here:

http://www.chrysocome.net/rawwrite

I wrote a .img file of LILO & nethack on a floppy diskette  and now i have a bootable nethack disk.

even though i barely know how to use non-graphical nethack, its still quite neat to have


----------

